# Beretta O/U Needs New Stock



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

My Beretta O/U 686L 12 gauge has a large crack in the stock. Must of happened from just shooting it as the gun is 21 years old, but in excellent shape.
Scheels thought it would have to be sent in to Beretta for a new stock as O/U are special and need special alignment.
Anybody know if that's true or not? I was going to take it to a gunsmith that had redone a revolver for me and did excellent work.
Any ideas on price to repair?

Thanks


----------



## dpgunsmith (May 17, 2010)

Your gunsmith should be able to handle restocking an over/under. The main question is whether or not there is a stock available for that O/U model.

I have had a difficult time finding parts for older Berettas in the past, although I have seen recently a site that was selling some for Berettas, the one I recall was exhibition grade walnut, $750 for both stock and forearm.

It is best to start off with an unfinished stock so that it can be sanded and formed to mate with the receiver without any seams.


----------

